# Bale costa 80 milioni



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2013)

Secondo il giornale Inglese "Daily Star Sunday", il Tottenham avrebbe fissato un prezzo intorno agli 80 milioni per il suo pezzo da novanta. La squadra che è più interessata a lui è il Real Madrid, lo stesso gallese ha più volte ripetuto del suo interesse verso i Blancos. Alla finistre ci sono anche altre squadre come Manchester united ed il Bayern Monaco del futuro allenatore Guardiola.


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

80 forse no, ma se parte è per 60.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2013)

Mizziga,80 meloni???


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2013)

che giocatore fantastico....

lo adoro


----------



## Doctore (18 Marzo 2013)

80 per un laterale d attacco non ha senso...pure di difficile collocazione in un top team.Se ho 80 mil di euro mi compro un attaccante come cavani(60 mil di euro lo prendi) e il resto lo uso per un buon difensore/centrocampista.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Marzo 2013)

questi son fuori di melone.
CriRo alla stessa età è costato 14 mln in più, ed è inutile sottolineare la differenza di valore.


----------



## rossovero (18 Marzo 2013)

Chiaro che all'inizio si spari alto. Hanno semplicemente ufficializzato l'inizio dell'asta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2013)

Hanno venduto Modric, se vendono pure Bale perdono l'altro pezzo da 90 che dispongono. Cercheranno di incassare il più possibile per rifare la squadra...

Certamente quel prezzo lì è assurdo, però secondo me qualche società folle che si avvicina a quella richiesta ci sarà... Il Real Madrid, il Bayern, il PSG, il City e il Chelsea credo che hanno le possibilità di prenderlo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> 80 per un laterale d attacco non ha senso...pure di difficile collocazione in un top team.Se ho 80 mil di euro mi compro un attaccante come cavani(60 mil di euro lo prendi) e il resto lo uso per un buon difensore/centrocampista.


Beh potrebbe giocare esterno sinistro in un 4-2-3-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2013)

si Real, City, Bayern potrebbero pure spendere quella cifra, però non penso che lo facciano per Bale (che è cmq fortissimo), il PSG sarebbe capace di prenderlo pure a 100 milioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2013)

Il Tottenham fa bene a monetizzare il più possibile, strappando anche cifre immorali. Ormai questo è il mercato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Marzo 2013)

80 credo siano troppi...ma il bayern monaco che spende 50/60 ce lo vedo


----------



## Djici (18 Marzo 2013)

bale sta cambiando ruolo... sta giocando anche piu centrale.
non e solo un ala sinistra.
e un giocatore a tutto campo.


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

Come collocazione tattica è vero, è maturato tantissimo. Da esterno di centrocampo è diventato a tutti gli effetti un'ala molto offensiva. Strapotere fisico e ottima tecnica. 

Mi ricorda moltissimo il primo Giggs.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> 80 credo siano troppi...ma il bayern monaco che spende 50/60 ce lo vedo



il Bayern anche se è l'unica Big senza debiti non fa follie...invece di spendere quei soldi farebbero lo scambio con Robben


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il Bayern anche se è l'unica Big senza debiti non fa follie...invece di spendere quei soldi farebbero lo scambio con Robben



Uno scambio Robben-Bale è impossibile. Il Tottenham ha una politica dei costi, l'ingaggio di Robben non lo pagherebbe mai. Ma pure l'olandese non lo vedo andare agli spurs, sarebbe comunque un passo indietro. 

A parte che Robben secondo me non se ne va, leggevo sui giornali che Guardiola non lo vuole, non ne sono poi cosi convinto. Il punto di forza dei bavaresi sono l'immensa qualità dei due esterni: Robben e Ribery. 

Pep non credo se ne liberi cosi in fretta francamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Uno scambio Robben-Bale è impossibile. Il Tottenham ha una politica dei costi, l'ingaggio di Robben non lo pagherebbe mai. Ma pure l'olandese non lo vedo andare agli spurs, sarebbe comunque un passo indietro.
> 
> A parte che Robben secondo me non se ne va, leggevo sui giornali che Guardiola non lo vuole, non ne sono poi cosi convinto. Il punto di forza dei bavaresi sono l'immensa qualità dei due esterni: Robben e Ribery.
> 
> Pep non credo se ne liberi cosi in fretta francamente.



un tifoso del Bayern mi aveva detto che molto probabilmente lo venderanno...va per i 30 e non penso che Guardiola punta su di lui per un progetto di almeno 3 anni


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

bah, che senso ha spendere cosi tanto per un giocatore.
Avessimo noi 80 milioni da spendere........


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2013)

Bale è fortissimo per carità, ma a mio avviso non può valere più di 45-50 milioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2013)

Non ce lo vedo al Bayern,più che altro per una questione di modulo (dando per scontato che Pep riproporrà a Monaco il suo famigerato 4-3-3).Bale è esploso nell'ultimo paio di mesi come trequartista/seconda punta,mi sembrerebbe più probabile vederlo a Madrid.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bale è fortissimo per carità, ma a mio avviso non può valere più di 45-50 milioni.



si ma anche per il semplice fatto che è difficile collocarlo in campo lui è un esterno di centrocampo diciamo, da 4-4-2 nel 4-3-3 secondo me rende meno, ha bisogno di campo libero anche se ultimamente è diventato fortissimo anche in area di rigore


----------

